# Habistat Thermostats keep packing up



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I seem to be having problems with the habistat Thermostats. Since November I have had 3 go faulty on me, the thermostat doesnt work and doesnt regulate the temp so the heat lamps have been on for 12 hours instead of turning off when it reaches the correct temperature. All 3 of the thermostats where bought from different shops when my sons gambian rat decided to escape from his cage and bite through all the cables to my 3 viviariums - turned out to be a very expensive time for my son lol

However I moved house and cant find the original invoices for the thermostats so cant send them back for test and to be repaired 

So now I'm switching to the Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II which I have used in the past and had no problems with.

Anyone else had any problems with the habistate thermostats?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Never had a problem with them personally. We also sell them at the shop and haven't had any returned faulty.

What model stat were they?


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Have been using the Habistat Dimming Dimmer Stat - 600w Reptile Thermostat


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Seems bizarre that it's happened to you three times in such a short space of time. I haven't heard anything about any particular problems with these stats.


----------



## thereptileman (Nov 30, 2010)

maybe you get fluctuations on your electric line try changing the fuse soo it goes instead of the fuse im not an electrician just heard of this being done soo dont quote me for it not long before someone comes on here and says dont do that though lol hope this helps


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Never had a problem, got a couple that have been running continuously for over 10 years and others that have been packed away for years and now running flawlessly again.

I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got 2 Habistats... both are fine :2thumb:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I only use Habistats (mat-stats, dimmers and pulse), never had a problem myself. Seems bad luck to have that many go pop on you.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I run 8 habistats without a problem : )


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

You don't need a receipt, just send back to Habistat and they will repair it for you.
Been using these for 10+ years, yet to have a problem,


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

soul_girl said:


> I seem to be having problems with the habistat Thermostats. Since November I have had 3 go faulty on me, the thermostat doesnt work and doesnt regulate the temp so the heat lamps have been on for 12 hours instead of turning off when it reaches the correct temperature.



not sure if i'm reading that wrong but they're not supposed to 'turn off'; they'll stay on until you unplug them. A thermostat stops the viv over heating by turning the bulb down, if the bulb doesn't over heat the viv then it won't turn it down. 
If the thermost is doing its job it'll dim the bulb but it won't turn it off.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Was just thinking the same thing there. If the temp isnt rising above what its supposed to be, Then chances are they are working. No other way to test this though really I dont think.

Hmmm how to test a stat? Could try a drill. Put the probe under the light so it get above basking temp. but instead of plugging in the light into the stat, plug in a drill. The drill will slow down / stop working if the stat turns off the elec low enough I would think. A toaster might work also, if the elec runs down enough the toaster should pop up.

Also the possibility that your bulb isnt putting out as much heat as it did before and is old, and its just not heating up enough to hit temp.

If you explain exactly what temps etc they are hitting it may be something besides the stats that are the problem.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

At the moment I have 3 Habistat mat thermostats and all the green stat lights have packed up, they seem to still work but you do not know when the heat mat is on!!! a bit of a nuisance when the are all set up in my large tarantula vivs!!!!!! Yvonne


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

soul_girl said:


> I seem to be having problems with the habistat Thermostats. Since November I have had 3 go faulty on me, the thermostat doesnt work and doesnt regulate the temp so the heat lamps have been on for 12 hours instead of turning off when it reaches the correct temperature. All 3 of the thermostats where bought from different shops when my sons gambian rat decided to escape from his cage and bite through all the cables to my 3 viviariums - turned out to be a very expensive time for my son lol
> 
> However I moved house and cant find the original invoices for the thermostats so cant send them back for test and to be repaired
> 
> ...


This is the kind of post I find a little annoying and i will explain why. Firstly Habistat bend over backwards to help with any problems customers have and Peter will always take the time to help you. This said have you spoken with Habistat?, and if so what was there response?. The fact that you have had a number of thermostats that are supposedly faulty means that you are either incredibly unlucky or are doing something wrong. Before threads like this are posted it should be the case that the manufacturer has been spoken with,I dare say if this was the case in many instances you would have numerous threads praising Habistat rather than threads which are sometimes wrongly implying faulty products. The title of your thread is somewhat premature don't you think?, still i am sure it will appeal to the other Habistat customers who think they have a problem and have not even given Habistat a call.


Kindest regards


catch and release


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I use loads of habistat 600w pulse pro stats, never had a problem with them (touch wood)


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

What wattage is your bulb ? do you not need a minimum wattage of bulb ?


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

First of all each one is a Mat Stat, I know that Habistat will replace them as it seems that I have been unlucky, They each are running one 7 watt heat mat purchased at the same time each on the side of mt tarantula cages, I have several but it seems that these three that where purchased at the same time have all gone together! I wondered if anyone else had the same problem that's all !!!!!! I am thinking of changing to pulse stats now anyway. Thank you for your help. Yvonne


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Habistat are great and there is a good guarantee on their products. I have many many of their pulse stats which are excellent.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes I know , they have gone back to them at this time, I have brought one pulse thermostat this morning and I am waiting to hear from Habistat . But I will get all pulse stats from now on for all my Tarantulas that are in our lounge and keep a couple a spares, just in case!! My spider room is heated all year round but sometimes if I get a poorly T brought to me I use a heat mat and thermostat if it need to be kept in an I.C.U. Thank you for all your replies , I will let you know how I get on with my really unlucky faulty ones.As it happens I have purchased them all at the same time and from the same place , He is going to send them off for me. Take care and all the very best. Yvonne


----------



## Bladerunner (Nov 20, 2010)

I have around 15 habistat pulse and dimmers and never had a problem with any of them.
You need to list what setup etc your using with what stat in case it is a user error.

I can only second what catch and release said, Habistat/Peter have as good a customer care after service as any company i have ever known so if there is a problem your in safe hands.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

I use one heat mat stat to one heat mat,I brought them all together from the same place , He is dealing with it for me, I have changed over to the pulse thermostats now they seem a much better option, I will wait until the shop rings me as to what Habistat say, As the shop owner know me he knows that they have all only been used as they should. I really can't say any more really. I will let you all know as soon as I hear from them anyway. Thank you for all you interest and help also the advise, although I am well over 65 and have been using thermostats of one kind or another for many many years and had no rel problems, we all know that nothing lasts forever but it seems so strange that these 4 all had the same fault!.. Take care all of you and I hope that some of you will make it to the Newark/ Midland Entomological Fayre in April.


----------

